# My favorite chicken!:)



## chickenlover2835 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is my favorite chicken Rucker the favorite out of the 33 we have!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

.............


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## chickenlover2835 (Feb 17, 2013)

Love that little man and thank ya!!


----------

